# Uses for reclaimed garage door opener?



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

The plastic gear in my garage door opener wore out. I replaced it with a brand spanking new one. So now I have a surplus motor and want to put it to good use. 

Any good ideas? Would it be suitable for a shop made disc sander?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It is good to read that you want to put your "surplus garage door motor to good use". However, IMO, unless the motor will be used for a similar application (quick start/stop, reversing directions), it may become a safety issue when attached to a shop tool. Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the gears are replaceable...*

I've replaced the gear in a Craftsman opener for a friend, not a huge deal.

The real question is... does the motor still drive anything? Is it a screw drive opener or chain drive? I doubt if there is an easy way to attach anything to the end of the motor shaft other than the original plastic/nylon gear, but I could be wrong. I also don't think the motor's RPM would be useful for any woodworking tool, but I could be wrong. 

I would think that you could use the screw drive or chain drive to power a power tool across a surface at a medium to fast rate, if the gear is replaced. If it were me I might look into powering a rail saw on tracks. 

It could work as a work positioning mechanism, probably a production application rather than a home shop.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Considering the reduction in speed with the worm drive the motor is probably not that powerful on its own.

A few years ago I had a lot of 1/2" X 1 1/4" MDF to round the corners on two sides, I had an old gear reduction motor so made up a quick power feed that actually worked quite well.

http://benchnotes.com/RouterPwrFeed/routerpowerfeed.html


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

About 20 yrs ago a relative got ahold of a G. opener, not sure what he did to modify it if at all, but at the time he was making custom casting rods, he mounted the thing in his basement to turn completed rods he had just applied the finish to, to prevent drip marks. I'm pretty sure he also used it when stringing, it naturally turned very slow but he added a rheostat pedal for more control.


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Good suggestions guys. 

It is a chain drive opener. It probably is too slow to be useful for most hobbyist woodworking operations. But I like the idea of a motorized feed application. Maybe I can rig up a router table feed if I get ambitious. Will need to wait for cooler weather though. It's over 100 F in Central Texas now.


----------



## SandyWhite90 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have been toying with an idea for using it to raise and lower a TV inside a bench-cabinet.
Strong enough to lift the TV, slow enough that it can be controlled, has a remote, and also can be set to stop at specific distances.
I think if you stripped all the 'door-crap' off it and determined if worm or chain and built a pretty simple rail/slide mechanism, you'd have a cheap 'lifter' for whatever.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Could rig it up to raise and lower a router I would think.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*chain drives...*



sharbin said:


> Good suggestions guys.
> 
> It is a chain drive opener. It probably is too slow to be useful for most hobbyist woodworking operations. But I like the idea of a motorized feed application. Maybe I can rig up a router table feed if I get ambitious. Will need to wait for cooler weather though. It's over 100 F in Central Texas now.



There is too much slack/play in the chain to be an accurate drive for a router lift. JMO. You would be constantly "chasing" the correct height for the bit. 

Car seats have Acme threads and 12 V motor which might make a better powered lift, but you would need a 12 V battery or converter. 

Adjustable hospital type beds run on 120 V and use a similar mechanism. They will have a power supply for forward and reverse. I had a roadside find a while back, but have not yet figured out an application.

What ever the application you would want to retain the reversing capability. :yes:


----------



## Big Mike 69 (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe create a slow rotating display or gun cabinet? overhead chain driven rack for spray painting? Light duty lift like a hoist? Come on guys lets put the thinking caps on. I am currently building moving target systems for the grandsons back yard Daisy R.R. bb gun fun and slow turning motors are hard to find. Anyone interested in such things?


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I've used them for remote activated moving target stands for IDPA shoots.


----------

